# Natinal Dog Show



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

I just watched the National Dog Show, a Thanksgiving tradition. Can anyone tell me why there was not a Maltese on the show???? Did I miss it when I went to stir the gravy????? I assumed that the Malt would be in the toy group which I watched from strat to finish, are they in another group?


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

There was no Malt!!














I was pi$$ed! I watched the whole thing waiting just for the Malt.


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

We tivo'd it while we were eating dinner and when I didnt see a Maltese, I came right here to see if I missed it. I am so sad no Maltese


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

I was hoping maybe one of our "in the know" show people could explain why!


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

I saw that!!!!
was so excited!! it was the first time I watched a dog show!! I couldn't wait for the toy group. I was worried because I noticed they didn't show all the dogs... I mean, they would show them on the line, say the breed, but they didn't show every single one of them on the ring!!!

I was worried they wouldn't show the maltese... so I payed really close attention on the line, to make sure I really saw the little malt!!!
hey... no malt!!!
I couldn't believe it!!
why? why? why???


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

I was SO excited when we stumbled across the show on TV ... we found it right before the Toy Group came on and I was really psyched to see a Malt ... but no Malt!!!







It was still fun to watch, though, and I've never seen a dog show before so that was pretty cool.


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

If you have a decent connection and haven't seen maltese in a dog show before and are still feeling let down, check this out:









http://www.westminsterkennelclub.org/2006/...reed/index.html

(Scroll down to the Toy group and click on Maltese.)


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I was SO MAD about this too!







I thought for sure that Tommy would be there! I was very disappointed.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Did they show the TOY GROUP competition? Was no Maltese entered in the toy group?







That is unusual








Often in tv dog shows we don't get to see the Maltese Breed competition...when the one Maltese is picked as "Best of (Maltese) Breed" to go on to the "Toy Group" competition.
Usually the television shows the "Toy Group" competition when (ONE) of each breed of all the different *toy* breeds compete. Obviously... there is usually a Maltese in that competition.








Only if a MALTESE wins the "Toy Group" competition do we see a Maltese compete for "Best in Show" _(otherwise we see a different breed of toy dog in the "Best of Show" competition because it is the best of each "GROUP" that is competing in that catagory.)_ 
I would sure LOVE to see a Maltese win BEST IN SHOW.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

This is the second dog show I've watched on TV this year with no Maltese. Don't know what's going on.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

> Did they show the TOY GROUP competition? Was no Maltese entered in the toy group?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There was no Maltese in the Toy group.


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

> Did they show the TOY GROUP competition? Was no Maltese entered in the toy group?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah -- I very specifically had everyone be quiet during the Toy Group competition ... no Malt


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

so that means they didn't have a maltese competition???








i'm really sorry for all the people out there that are happy with the best in show winner!!!
But I seriously didn't like it!!!

sorry little poddle!


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

That is odd there was no Maltese representative in the Toy competition.







Perhaps the Maltese winner of Best of Breed was ill or something? or perhaps no Maltese show folks felt this competition was worth their effort for some reason? Sure would be interesting to know why Maltese were a no show for either the Breed or the Group...or perhaps both. 

I do think I read that the Eukanuba Nationals were coming up on December 2 & 3rd...so perhaps that competition is preferred over the Purina dog show???

I can NEVER figure out why certain picks are made for "Best of Show" over others. I am soooooooooooooo partial though.....I would pick the Maltese everytime if they got into the Best of Show competition!!!!!!!!!!!









With a GOOGLE seach here is all I could find:

http://www.philadogshow.com/

Maltese Sunday: http://www.infodog.com/RESULTS/2006037502/2006037502540.HTM

Maltese Saturday: http://www.infodog.com/RESULTS/2006037501/2006037501540.HTM


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

My daughter and I were very sad to not see a Maltese in the Toy group as well. I was looking on their web site and was thinking... wonder if they got 2000+ e-mails saying, "WHERE WAS THE MALTESE?"

And John O'Hurley has a Malt I think!










enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

> And John O'Hurley has a Malt I think! [unquote]
> 
> 
> Is this John O'Hurley promoting the Purina Nationals on this web link?
> ...


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

John Hurley has a Maltese named "Scoshi", I believe Scoshi is 14 years old. He has recently published a book "It's Okay to Miss the Bed on the First Jump" which is a GREAQT book on Life Lessons. WELL worth reading if you haven't read it yet. I picked it up one weekend and didn't put it down til I was finished.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> > And John O'Hurley has a Malt I think! [unquote]
> >
> >
> > Is this John O'Hurley promoting the Purina Nationals on this web link?
> ...


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

> Yes that is HIM... I am not sure why but I really like him. He's so funny.[/B]


Maybe because Maltese people are cool!


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

> QUOTE





> Yes that is HIM... I am not sure why but I really like him. He's so funny.[/B]


Maybe because Maltese people are cool!















[/B][/QUOTE]
hahhaa
I have to agree with that!!!!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> QUOTE





> Yes that is HIM... I am not sure why but I really like him. He's so funny.[/B]


Maybe because Maltese people are cool!
















[/B][/QUOTE]

<span style="font-family:Comic">Well, there is no doubt about that!







THAT must be the reason.

enJOY!
Melanie
</span>


----------



## louis' mom (Jul 7, 2006)

> If you have a decent connection and haven't seen maltese in a dog show before and are still feeling let down, check this out:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So cute - their little bodies floating - but I have a question - why are their backsides so "odd" looking? It is so pink - do they just cut around the backside?


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=292183
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is a sanitary "trim" to keep the poop from sticking to the hair around the rectum.


----------



## my baby (Aug 22, 2006)

> If you have a decent connection and haven't seen maltese in a dog show before and are still feeling let down, check this out:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




How beautiful andd elegant are the Malts in the clip??!!!







Absolutly stunning!! Thanks for the link!
Although it has made me think how scruffy snoop is!!!


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=293352
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe because Maltese people are cool!
















[/B][/QUOTE]

<span style="font-family:Comic">Well, there is no doubt about that!







THAT must be the reason.

enJOY!
Melanie
</span>
[/B][/QUOTE]
O..r.. is it because his hair is the same colo<strike>u</strike>r as a Malt ?







?







?


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

> I just watched the National Dog Show, a Thanksgiving tradition. Can anyone tell me why there was not a Maltese on the show???? Did I miss it when I went to stir the gravy????? I assumed that the Malt would be in the toy group which I watched from strat to finish, are they in another group?[/B]



I know! I noticed that too and I was wondering what was up. I was looking forward to seeing the Maltese.


----------

